# Let's make a list of Canadian diaper WAHMs/stores...



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

...because with the way shipping is going with Canada Post, some of us need to order Canadian when we're in a hurry.

Here's the ones I know:

Luxe Baby
Bijou Baby Gear
Sunshine Diaper Shop
El Bee Baby
Valor Kids
AzureWraps (has recycled wool pants/soakers)

Let's list 'em all


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Don't forget the best of the best
www.valor-kids.com


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

: I'll add it. Kathleen, if you read this, don't take it personally







I'm just a little sleep deprived.


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

Crystal's Cloth is in Hope BC


----------



## anotherKatrina (Dec 24, 2002)

www.baybee.ca


----------



## hollyhobbie (Jun 13, 2002)

www.jamtots.com
is right here in victoria!! yipee!! i got to pick the stuff up in person when i ordered from there. someone did a list before and i think i bookmarked it. i'll check.

uh huh, dunno how to link it so i may have to do a cut and paste job which will repeat some.

Ajz Things
Ontario Based-Aj`s Wool Soakers
http://www.ajzthings.com/

Bums A Daisy
Ontario Based AIO`s,Fitteds,and Fleece Covers
http://www.bumsadaisy.com/

Comfy Cotton
Toronto Diaper Servive
http://www.comfycotton.ca/index.htm

Crystals Cloth
BC Based-AIO`s, Fitted, Hemp Fitteds, Hand Dyed Prefolds Covers etc.
http://www.crystalscloth.com/

Cutiepatoot-ease
Ontario Based-AIO`s and Wool Covers
http://www.cutiepatoot-ease.com/main.htm

Diaper Works
Ontario Based-Fitted and Pocket Diapers
http://www.diaperworks.com/

El Bee Baby
BC Based-Cloth diaper Clothes,Fitted, Wool Covers
http://www.elbeebaby.com/homepage.htm

Freshies
Alberta Based-AIO`s,Fitteds and Covers
http://www.freshies.ca/index.php

Hannahs Bottoms
B.C Based-Fitteds,Pockets, Covers, Inserts, and Contour Diapers-US Dollar
http://www.hannahsbottoms.com/

JamTots
BC Based-Sells Wonderoo and FuzziBunz Pocket Diapers as well as many other things for diapering
http://www.jamtots.com

Lil Baby Buns
Ontario Based-Makes and Sells CuddleBums Fitteds, AIO`s and Covers
http://www.lilbabybuns.com/

Lukes Drawers
BC Based-AIO`s,Covers,Fitteds,One Size,Side Snaps
http://www.lukesdrawers.com/frames/00_mainframe.htm

Luxe Baby Diapers
BC Based-Organic Wool Covers, Organic Hemp, AIO`s US Dollar
http://www.luxebabydiapers.com/index.html

Maman Naturelle
Alberta Based-Fitted Diapers,Wool Covers, Children`s Clothing
http://www.mamannaturelle.com/store/index.php

MotherEase
Ontario Based-AIO`s, Fittefds, One Size,Covers
http://www.mother-ease.com/index.html

Mothering Basics
Flannel FItted Diapers
http://www.motheringbasics.com

My Precious Baby by April
Ontario Based-Fleece and PUL AIO`s as well as Fitteds-US Dollar
http://www.mypreciousbabybyapril.com

Okanagan Baby
Canadian Based-AIO`s, Fitted and Pocket as well as Wool Soakers
http://okanaganbaby.com/

Orange Star FIsh
BC Based-New & gently used cloth diapers,covers and other baby items.US Dollar
http://www.orangestarfish.com

Recyclebees
Ontario Based-Fitteds
http://www.recyclebees.com/

Slingtasic
Ontario Based-Hemp AIO`s and Hemp Prefolds and Hemp Inserts/Doublers
http://www.slingtastic.ca/

Soul Mother
Manitoba Based Fleece AIO`S and Side Snap Fitteds, Fleece Covers
http://www.soulmother.com/

Sunshine Baby Shop
Ontario Based-Fitted Diapers as well as many other products
http://www.sunshinebabyshop.com/

Sweet Cheeks Diapers
BC Based-Fitted, Fleece Cover and More Free Shipping
http://www.sweetcheeksdiapers.com/

Tiny Tushies
Featuring fitted and AIOs, in cotton and hemp
http://www.tinytushies.com

Valor Kids
Alberta Based-Wool Covers,AIO`s, Pocket Diapers, Fitted US Dollar
http://www.valor-kids.com

Wooly Wonders by Nada
Ontario Based-Wool Soakers
http://www.woolywondersbynada.com/store/Default.asp

=========================================

A Mother`s Touch
Cloth Diapers,Diapering Accessories,Slings,Sunglasses, etc
http://amotherstouch.biz/

BareWare
BC Based-Baby Care,Diapering,Breastfeeding,Maternity,Keepsakes
http://www.bareware.ca/home.htm

Behind Baby
Ontario Based-Cloth Diapers,Books, Toys and Baby Gear
http://www.behindbaby.com/index.htm

Birdies Room
Ontario Based-Organic Fitted Diapers and Clothing,Slings and Skincare
http://www.birdiesroom.com/

Extraordinary Baby Shoppe
Ontario Based-Cloth Diapers and Supplies , Slings,SkinCare,Bulk Pregnancy Tests
http://www.extraordinarybabyshoppe.com

Forever Family
Ontario Based-Cloth Diapers, Arms Reach Co-Sleeper,Toys, Pregnancy and Breastfeeding Items
http://www.forever-family.com/index2.html

MilkFace
Ontario Based-Nursing Clothes, Slings,Burts Bees SkinCare
http://www.milkface.com/

My Willow Tree
Nursing Necklaces-US Dollar
http://www.mywillowtree.com/

Natural Blessings
Alberta Based-Happy Heineys Pocket Diapers,Pregnancy and Labour, Slings, Pouches, Books
http://womens-place.com/~NaturalBlessings/index.html

Natural Instinct
Ontario Bases-Breastfeeding slogen clothes, Toys, AIO Diapers, Organic Undrewear
http://www.natural-instinct.com/

Peek A Boo Baby
Alberta Based-Luxuries for Mom and Baby.
http://www.peekaboobaby.ca/default.htm

Pooka Baby
Ontario Based-Slings of all sorts-EllaRoo, Baby Trekker,Ergo,Maya, MobyWrap,Mexican Rebozos,Solarveil and Mesh
http://www.PookaBaby.com

Twinkle Little Star
Quebec Based-Pregnancy, Breastfeeding, Diapers and Toys
http://www.twinklelittlestar.com/main.htm

]http://www.braedensbumz.com/store/


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

OMG Holly! Great list!

Michelle Henderson in Southern Ontario makes BearBums. She only sells on ebay "mommyhenderson" is her username. She is a sweetheart of a wahm, I







her to pieces. I think she'll be listing stuff in January again, December is a hectic month for her.


----------



## Porphy (Apr 15, 2004)

Glad to see this list!! I had a nice long list of Canadian sites but my hard drive died and there was no way I could remember all of them!!


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

I needed this! Great list!!!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Yes! Holly, that's quite the list! Thank you...now we just need a mod to move this to the archive and we'll be all set!


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Crystal's cloth is in Hope? GET OUT!

I must email her!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebenjies*







: I'll add it. Kathleen, if you read this, don't take it personally







I'm just a little sleep deprived.

Oh good lord, do not worry. I am invisible, I have been an invisible wahm for almost a decade.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Fabulous thread!








I've bought from & HIGHLY RECOMMEND:
Luxe, Diaper Works, Jamtots, Orange Starfissh & Extraordinary Baby Shoppe.
Awesome mamas!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Nice list!


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

So rather than click on ever single link, I though I'd bump this while simultaneously asking if anyone knows where I can find bedwetter pads? I 'll start checking out links, too.


----------



## Gently (Feb 25, 2005)

ooooo





















I'm liking this list! I have to go shopping (again!)

Maylen at Just Behinds has all kinds of stuff and she dyes prefolds! I'm waiting for my tie-dyed ones... sigh...it's only been 3 days, but...

Thanks for the list ladies :LOL


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

hmf!







:LOL

www.parentingbynature.com will be opening soon as well...


----------



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for bumping this thread! I was searching just last night for a thread like this and ended up starting up my own little list but my power went out before I could save the list I made, so I'm glad this thread is here so that I don't have to restart the list and now I'm rambling.. :LOL


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh you have to add bubblebums.ca to the list. Deb is just fabulous.


----------



## LeeshaLynn (May 4, 2005)

I'm not in Canada but I just ordered some diapers and soakers from a WAHM in Canada.

Baby Bear Diapers
www.babybeardiapers.com


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, don't tell anyone, there is a BRAND spankin new site in the works. The WAHM herself is not new, she's in Southern Ontario. Should I spill the beans???

I guess since I brought it up I should. eh?

http://www.baby-its-you.com/

It should be up very, very soon


----------



## inchwormz (May 26, 2005)

Hey, thanks Jes! Hope Skylar's feeling better!


----------



## C&CsMommy (Feb 1, 2005)

www.softandcozy.com

www.stitchnstuff.ca

www.eezigear.com


----------



## TeriBeary (Aug 4, 2004)

Okanagan Baby is actually closed so that is one to take off the list.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Thank-you for putting this list together, everyone


----------



## Abbyloos Mommy (May 19, 2005)

http://www.chickadeeknits.com sells wool soakers, shorts, and longies. They do wonderful work.


----------



## dinade (Nov 12, 2003)

Jennie at www.therealdiaperstore.com is a sweet sweet mama.


----------



## maisce (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi there,

Here is one for the Wpg. mamas especially









http://amp.wahmweb.biz/store/Default.asp

She is Annie Marie Padorie from eBay!

I hear her diapers are awesome! Can't wait to get some for this little guy









Take care and great list!
Anita


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

I just ordered a Mother Eve dipe from http://www.raisedinreusables.com/

It seems they carry Mother Eve, Fuzzi Bunz, Happy Heiny's, Happy Hempys, covers, Moby wraps, and a bunch of other stuff.

Shipping seems very fast, I ordered very late last night and I received an email today saying my dipe was shipped.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I just went through and found that several of these stores seem to no longer exist


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear* 
I just went through and found that several of these stores seem to no longer exist









Which ones???


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

*Not working :*

http://www.sunshinediapershop.com/
http://www.azurewraps.com/site/AzureWraps.html
http://www.comfycotton.ca/index.htm
http://www.cutiepatoot-ease.com/main.htm
http://www.freshies.ca/index.php
http://www.hannahsbottoms.com/
http://www.mamannaturelle.com/store/index.php
http://okanaganbaby.com/
http://www.recyclebees.com/
http://www.soulmother.com/
http://www.sunshinebabyshop.com/
http://www.tinytushies.com/
http://www.behindbaby.com/index.htm
http://www.mywillowtree.com/
http://www.peekaboobaby.ca/default.htm
http://www.twinklelittlestar.com/main.htm
http://www.softandcozy.com/
http://www.eezigear.com/index.htm (working, but on 'temporary closure' since April 2005 )


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow that's alot of them.

Thanks for letting us know which ones.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

I think we need a list of which ones work. Maybe I should get on that...


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola* 
I think we need a list of which ones work. Maybe I should get on that...









Already done and posted.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=525483


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear* 
Already done and posted.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=525483

Awesome LizaBear!!


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola* 
Awesome LisaBear!!

Li Z aBear














:


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear* 
Li Z aBear














:

Ugh, sorry! It totally was a typo, I knew it was a Z!!


----------

